

StreamFocus project management software entering limited Beta (by gibsonf1) - pchristensen
http://streamfocus.com/concepts

======
pchristensen
This looks like it has a ton of potential - looks like the power of a heavier-
weight tool like MS Project with the style and ease of use of a 37s app. I'd
be interested in trying it but it looks like it might be overkill for one
person without lots of projects going on. gibsonf1, what do you think? I don't
want to waste a spot in your private beta, I'll look forward to seeing more
details later.

~~~
gibsonf1
I would definitely use it as a single person to organize my life, and reduce
alot of stress (and get a hell of a lot more done). The GTD functionality will
be the best available in any application soon (The only missing item are
contexts, which we will add shortly). We also have a growing list of templated
workflows - we'll put a library up on the website soon that save a great deal
of time.

We've built a great deal of logic into the UI - we try to make it do as much
work for you as possible. Nothing like the power of lisp! :) We have a spot
for you if you want it - I would really like to hear your feedback.

~~~
pchristensen
Request'd!

------
Ryan_Brooks
I'm actually developing a similar system, that will also be a subscription
model.

Good on ya. Glad to see other startups in the market.

~~~
gibsonf1
It took us a lot longer to deploy than we had first imagined. The first big
hurdle was understanding conceptually how the system should work, then
understanding how to code it, then realizing that the UI was one of the
biggest issues to solve and switching to that, etc etc. I don't think it would
have been possible without having a complex company using it all along with
multiple users to get inductive feedback. But, wow, we're glad to be finally
launching.

~~~
pchristensen
Would that be your own architectural firm?

~~~
gibsonf1
Yes - exactly. My hair was "on fire" for a better way to organize and do work
with my firm, and nothing available was solving the problem, so we had to
build it ourselves.

------
edw519
It's refreshing to see a subscription based site making a go of it. I was
beginning to wonder what happened to them. Good luck!

~~~
gibsonf1
Thanks :) We have customers already willing to pay, and excited to start using
the system, so we are definitely hoping for the best.

